# De paseo por la Plaza Mayor de Lima



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias a todos por visitar este thread!!



Imanol said:


> Chvr el thread robertito.


Y dime, en qué espacio público de Lima estará la Venus de Milo con bracitos??



Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas fotos, extraño el antiguo color de Desamparados  (aunque no era mi preferido ... pero es mejor comparado al actual) ... las fotos del Palacio Arzobispal y de La Catedral estan muuuuy buenas. Esperamos mas ... Salu2


Sí pues, al menos estaba de un color aceptable, más adelante pondré más fotos de ahí.



dannyhighrise said:


> Roberto, tu thread me ha caído como anillo al dedo  Justo estoy haciendo la Catedral de Lima para los diagramas y recién veo que le están cambiando el color... chevere y muchas gracias!! :banana2:


Jajaja de nada... tengo algunas fotos más de algunos detalles de la catedral que iré poniendo.



CHIMUCHIK said:


> Muy buenas fotos Roberto, esla priemra vez que veo que en una Catedral tiene el escudo patrio.


No me había dado cuenta, muy interesante. Gracias por el dato!



skyperu34 said:


> Cheveres las fotos roberto ! Me gusta el nuevo color a la catedral, al menos me parece mejor que el anterior.


A mí también, que sea de un color más diferente la hace resaltar más de entre el resto de edificios de la plaza.



dra.naths said:


> lindas fotos del centro  .. buuu.. hace uff q no voy (quiero mis vacaciones yaaa!)
> 
> x cierto, han pintado los cercos de la pileta y jardines no?.. antes eran verdes ahora dorados.. mmm no me gusta mucho hno:


Ayyy otra de Flor de María con spray dorado :hahano: de verdad se ven súper huachafos.



kaMetZa said:


> Me encanta este lugar, sobretodo estar sentado en el atrio de la Catedral.
> 
> Buenas fotos Rob!


Así es, creo que desde ese lugar se tiene la mejor vista de la plaza 



arquimario88 said:


> Linda la plaza, me gusta un poco más que la plaza San Martin


Hmm yo no me podría decidir, ambas son hermosas en sus diferentes estilos.



Limeñito said:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, Roberto; me han entrado ganas de ir, después de casi un año, al centro.
> Eso sí: odio con toda mi alma a ese edificio entre la municipalidad y el Palacio de Gobierno, junto a la plaza Perú. O sea, rompe con la armonía de las construcciones. En fin.
> Saludos.


Tienes razón ese horrible edificio "moderno" no cuadra para nada ahí aunque al menos con el color uniforme se logra que desentone un poquito menos.



Malibú@.. said:


> le cambiaron el color ala catedral..era amarillo si bien recuerdo...me parece chvr ese color que le han puesto ahora hace que se resalten varios detalles dentro de ambas torres...y me e dado cuenta tambien que esta bien cuidada la plaza mayor..
> 
> 
> gracias por als fotos..


Sí, como decía, el nuevo color logra que resalte más.



*ClauDia* said:


> Será que algun dia la municipalidad tendrá otro color :nuts: lo veo muy bonito al centro es que con sol es otra cosa... me da verguenza decirlo pero hace como 6 o 7 años que no voy al centro :$
> 
> Salu2 Tito!


Que ni te escuche! :shifty: que si no pronto la vemos de azul eléctrico hno:



Vane de Rosas said:


> Bien Roberto! con sol la plaza tiene otra cara... se ve mas alegre y diàfana.
> 
> Las fotos tienen mucho de urbano!!!


Por eso me encanta tomar fotos con sol, todo resalta más y se ve con más vida (aunque el sol de noviembre de las fotos es aún un poco tímido). Bueno, tienen que ser muy urbanas porque se trata de lugar preciso donde nació la ciudad, fue a partir de este lugar que se desarrolló la gran Lima 



Canelita said:


> Roberto, ¡excelentes fotos! Como bien dice Vane, el sol y el cielo azul le dan más vida a la Plaza Mayor (aish, para mí siempre será la Plaza de Armas, en fin...). Me hiciste recordar cuando estuve en Lima para esta misma época en el 2005, y llegué desde Chorrillos a pasearme a mis anchas por el Centro después de muchísimos años, hasta llorando estuve de la emoción...
> 
> Me gustó ver el palacio con las banderas de los otros países, pero ese escudo pintado, huácala...y ese gris de la Catedral no me termina de convencer, se va a mimetizar con el usual cielo nublado de la ciudad. Al menos que no lo vuelvan a pintar con ese amarillo mostaza tan horrible de hace varios años.
> 
> ¡Saludos y gracias por las fotos! :cheers:


Sí, yo también la recuerdo más como Plaza de Armas la verdad jajaja. Concuerdo en que el escudo pintado me parece de bastante mal gusto. Las banderas se pusieron con ocasión del foro APEC.

Saludos!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Más fotos!

Detalle de una de las torres de la Catedral:








La pileta, pieza central de la plaza:


























Ahora un recorrido por el pasaje Santa Rosa...


























Vista hacia la plaza y la Catedral:








Restaurantes, Pardo's:








T'anta:

















Monumento:








Una pórtico:








Correo Central:








Acercamiento:








:cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La Plaza es lo maximo, siempre hay algo que fotografiar.
Por cierto, la venus de Milo con bracitos ira en la casa de la tesorito en Lima, la van a expropiar y concesionar a Florcita, es parte del plan de inversion del gobierno.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Q bella es la plaza mayor de Lima, camines por donde camines respiras historia, linda como pocas en sudamerica, lo unico q me gusta poco es el color amarillo de muchos edificios, preferiria el color blanco o el color perla, humo, algo mas sobrio y no tan llamativooooo, pero es bellisimaaa la plaza de armas!!!!


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Que bella es la plaza de armas de Lima, tiene uno de los centro históricos más bellos del país.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos!! serio q bella q es... la elegancia se ve en todo lado...


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Las fotos estan muy buenas Roberto, te felicito, no pudiste escoger mejor dia. Saludos.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Pero que lindas imágenes. gracias.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda Lima con sol es otra cosa, me gusta bastante como te salieron las fotos de la torre de la Catedral, el Àngel de la fama, el monumento a Taulichusco, el pòrtico y la Casa de Correos. Salu2


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

Muy bella, pero el color amarillo... (que es el color preferido de toda Lima), lo encuentro demasiado huachafo... Porque no habra gente con buen gusto en la municipalidad de Lima....


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

si por favor, basta con el color amarillo, afean los edificios historicos, preciosos de Lima, es un color bastante desagradable...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno a mi no me afecta el uso del color amarillo, no lo veo huchafo 

Continúo con las fotos...

Jirón Conde de Superunda:

















Plaza Perú, donde antes estuvo el monumento de Francisco Pizarro:








Vistas Hacia la plaza desde el cruce del Jirón Junín y Jirón de la Unión:


























Pasaje Palacio entre la plaza y el río:

















Al fondo el cerro San Cristóbal:








Pasaje Piura detrás del Correo Central:

















Algunos detalles de Palacio:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Ayyy otra de Flor de María con spray dorado :hahano: de verdad se ven súper huachafos.


se ven bien feo! ya vi que hasta las macetas estan doradas... hno: en fin.
las fotos estan lindas  aunque el otro dia vi x ahi que ya decoraron la plaza por navidad.. de nuevo esos arbolitos que no me gustan hno: 
oie.. y esas fotos que estan en los postes en el pasaje al lado del palacio de gobierno? como que un poco altas no? porque si se supone que es algo asi como una exposicion como las que hacen en miraflores, pues algo pequeñas y altas las fotos.. espero que sigan ahi la proxima semana que recien me dare una escapadita al centro.. mañana es mi ultimo exam  eeeh!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Sí pues, a mi tampoco me gustan mucho los miniarbolitos de colores que ponen. Las fotos en los postes son de Endesa y la colaboración española algo así como mostrando sus logros, pero el pasaje se presta como buen lugar para exposiciones de fotos. Mucha suerte en tu examen!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Sí pues, a mi tampoco me gustan mucho los miniarbolitos de colores que ponen. Las fotos en los postes son de Endesa y la colaboración española algo así como mostrando sus logros, pero el pasaje se presta como buen lugar para exposiciones de fotos. Mucha suerte en tu examen!!


Creo que de niña Flor de María buscaba ser una chica dorada y al no conseguirlo pues se conformó con pintar todo el mobiliario urbano de Lima de ese color.

:lol:

Tus fotos están chéveres!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

fotos de calidad y lima colonial bonita.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

J Block said:


> Creo que de niña Flor de María buscaba ser una *chica dorada* y al no conseguirlo pues se conformó con pintar todo el mobiliario urbano de Lima de ese color.


Se quedó en "chica drogada" :lol: Excelente recorrido Robertito... ¿ya se puede ver algo de la reforestación del cerro San Cristóbal?? (incluso decían que se iba a ver algo de verdor para la Apec)


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Excelente thread Roberto, de lo que me estaba perdiendo..... el centro histórico de Lima y particularmente la plaza mayor siempre me ha fascinado, salvo ese edificio que antes ya han mencionado. Ahora no entiendo como algunos no van a visitar el centro histórico ni en 1 año, si no hay nada más grandioso que caminar por pasajes, admirar los edificios históricos y hasta soñar con el pasado... 

Ahora me gusta bastante los alrededores con todo los pasajes, los locales como Pardos o Tanta están muy encerrados, cuando pueden integrarse bien al pasaje...... 

P.D: Porque pintaron el escudo en Palacio de Gobierno.... está más huachafo.... espero que no hagan lo mismo con el escudo que está en la catedral..... hno:
P.D2: Una vez más te felicito por el thread Robertiño kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

El pasaje piura es un ajoya.. en especial por su techo.. hay una facsinacion con el color amarillo y el palacio arquitectonicamente una joya de lima


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bueno en realidad el amarillo es bien feo, como que se pierde elegancia ... ojalà que en un futuro cercano alguien se apiade de nuestra querida Plaza Mayor y le cambie de color a todos esos edificios tan bellos. Por cièrto, a mi tambien no me gusta pa nada las "luces navideñas" .... hno: y pues lo que mas me ha gustado de esta nueva entrega: son los detalles palaciegos  . Salu2 Roberto :colgate:


----------

